# Banding Ferals



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Has anyone banded a feral that was rescued for some reason?

I think it would be great to know how the ferals are doing that may have been sick at one time then released.

You would also know if you have a repeat feral that has been treated already.

I have 14 ferals that hang out 24/7 some were rescues but some just moved in. I lost track on who was who and they come and go.

They have these snap ons at Foys that appear to be easy to use in different colors.

Looking for opinions...

Once I let the Glendale rescues go I would have a better chance to know if they return to their old stomping grounds in Glendale or if they stay here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One of our members, Birdbarn, has done that with ferals he has rehabbed and let go. I think it's a great idea. With a band of any kind, it may give them some protection in the future. A banded bird is thought differently than a non-banded bird.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html
> 
> Medium Bird Snap-On Bands
> These bands snap on the leg and can be removed if desired. The bright colors make these bands highly visible when you need it the most. Available in 10 colors: blue, violet, green, pink, red, yellow, white, orange, silver and black. You may mix colors. 3/8” inside diameter, 5/16” high. Fits all medium sized birds. SEE COLOR PICKER BELOW!!
> ...


These are the ones I was looking at. I have not a clue about banding, so the easier the better but what would be more comfortable for them and not cause a problem. I would go with a color that would not stand out so much.

Not sure which style would be safer.

Are these the bands they can remove?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have no idea what size to tell you to get. Maybe you could call Foy's 800 number on Monday and ask their opinion.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't want any more tools....

Could you send me a link to the ones you use?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> I don't want any more tools....
> 
> Could you send me a link to the ones you use?


The snap on bands that you linked to do just that. Snap on. Unsnap to take off. No tools needed. I use them on my youngsters sometimes if it's particularly younger than the other but looks like all the others. Then we just take it off at a later date.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

In fact, these are snap on bands in this photo.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6965&d=1187020864


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm just wondering because i thought someone asked this question before and was told that bands get caught on things and therefore would just be one more risk to the ferals.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That's pretty much why I want to get some input. The pros and cons, bands that individuals have used, problems they may have encountered. Some bands may be safer then others.

I just would really like to see if I can keep track of the sick ferals that I get in my back yard or off the streets. I'd like to know if a sick one I get may be the same one from 6 months ago.
I am also really interested if the ones I have from Glendale end up going back to Gendale.

Not sure if there has been a thread about an injured pigeon caused from a band.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There shouldn't be any problems with putting a band on a feral if it's the correct size. Our birds have them on their entire life. The ONLY thing I can think of, is IF the bird should injure it's leg or break it's leg somehow and the leg swells where the band is, then circulation could be cut off.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Kippy

I have been banding ferals that I have picked up for about one year now, with Foy's snap on bands, 3/8 inch medium.
My principal reason for using them is to mark out birds that have recovered from unusually severe injuries, such as broken legs or broken wings, and I want to be certain they have been able to transition back. This winter I found three of my birds in distress again. One was just lost, I released it where I had found it which was a mistake. Two days later it was hiding in a door way not knowing where to go. I picked him up and let him go with a flock right around the street corner that he did not seem to know about. Two I found exhausted and lying in the snow. After a month of rest I released them and they seem to be doing fine. Babies I have noticed may or may not be accepted back into the flock where I picked them up. The flock recognizes outsiders quickly and drives them off. 
Basically I use the bands to keep an eye on them and make certain all is well. Feeding a wild animal for any length of time erodes its foraging habits and teaches dependency. Almost all of the banded ones that I have released seem to recognize me and stay away from me, unless they are down again. Then they accept recapture more easily.
Interestingly, nobody cares about feral pigeons, banded or not, but it is an easy way to see how your past patients are doing.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Foy's snap on bands, 3/8 inch medium.*


Those I believe are the ones that I am looking at.

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Grimaldy said:


> Hi Kippy
> 
> I have been banding ferals that I have picked up for about one year now, with Foy's snap on bands, 3/8 inch medium.
> My principal reason for using them is to mark out birds that have recovered from unusually severe injuries, such as broken legs or broken wings, and I want to be certain they have been able to transition back. This winter I found three of my birds in distress again. One was just lost, I released it where I had found it which was a mistake. Two days later it was hiding in a door way not knowing where to go. I picked him up and let him go with a flock right around the street corner that he did not seem to know about. Two I found exhausted and lying in the snow. After a month of rest I released them and they seem to be doing fine. Babies I have noticed may or may not be accepted back into the flock where I picked them up. The flock recognizes outsiders quickly and drives them off.
> ...


Very valuable information. I care about ferals.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

strombergs is advertising bands that they put on wild birds for research, they are metal and have a number. i use these. they cause no problem so far. good for identfying a bird. the problem is that a person can easily remove them, birds cant remove them


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

warriec said:


> strombergs is advertising bands that they put on wild birds for research, they are metal and have a number. i use these. they cause no problem so far. good for identfying a bird. the problem is that a person can easily remove them, birds cant remove them


That's good that they are easily removed. I hate it when a band is too tight, cutting off circulation and it's hard to get off the bird's leg.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

One more little thing Kippy,

The pigeons with foot injuries have the most difficulty competing for food. The ones with healthy feet have a way of butting them out and the healthy ones are able to plant their feet and push back. The result seems to be that the injured ones range long distances to other flocks trying to find food, which requires additional caloric expenditure, then defending themselves against bullying and being driven off as an outsider. The ones that are able to transition back into the flock and hold their own do not seem to suffer from bullying because of the attached band, whereas those with injuries or obvious disabilities such as a swollen leg, missing foot, dirty appearance, certainly do.

I have noticed that once you establish a "feeding station" where they can expect to be fed, the word gets around and strangers desperate for food show up. The established flock will try to maintain their "turf" but as long as food is forth coming they all try to eat as quickly as they can and temporarily forget about the strangers. Make no mistake, however, each flock establishes a "pecking order" and they quickly recognize outsiders.

Hope this helps you in your endeavors.
"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated."- Gandhi


----------

